# SANYO XX 2500mAh eneloop AA



## tatasal (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anybody tried this? Any feedback would be appreciated. THANKS


----------



## Sigmasailor (Feb 11, 2012)

Are they worth the extra money (compared to the 2000 mAh version?). I haven't tried them since I didn't think so but really like the 2000's


----------



## Wrend (Feb 11, 2012)

Should work about as well as advertised. There have been many that have tried and used them. Capacity is about right, and low self discharge performance is OK.

However, in my opinion the regular "1500" cycle Eneloops are a better deal in the long run, with 2.4x the cumulative lifetime capacity potential. Also, if you consider that at least here in the US the XX cells cost about twice as much as the regular ones, for the same cost in cells, you get 4.8x the cumulative lifetime capacity potential and 1.6x capacity per charge switching out the depleted cells for full ones with the regular Eneloops.

The only real advantage of the XX cells is that they have 1.25x the run time per charge without having to switch out the cells. If that is something that is more important to you, then they might be worth it to you.


----------



## BVH (Feb 11, 2012)

Wrend said:


> The only real advantage of the XX cells is that they have 1.25x the run time per charge without having to switch out the cells. If that is something that is more important to you, then they might be worth it to you.



I have about 180, 1500 Eneloops and I just bought 12 of the XX's specifically for my electric sox - yes, really, electric sox. I get very cold feet. Run time on low went from about 6 hrs to 8 hrs. With the 6 hr run time and my schedule, I had to change to a second set each day. With the XX's, one set a day. So in this case, it was worth the cost.


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 11, 2012)

op, read this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...500mAh-NiMH-batteries-experiences-and-results


----------



## arjay (Feb 11, 2012)

I have about 120 1st gen eneloops and got a pack of XX last year to test out. They have their uses and I actually just grabbed 2 more packs a couple of days ago. I use them in my edc as the self discharge rate wouldn't matter and I'll get 25% more runtime. As for price, they are priced around $2 above what the Eneloops 1500 where I live so it's not bad for 25% more juice, I plan to grab a couple more for my higher drain lights.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Feb 12, 2012)

Regular eneloops hold their voltage better under load.
Sanyo hasn't really changed the eneloop chemistry a lot, and in this case they've traded a bit of the classic eneloop characteristics (longevity, self discharge, abuse tolerance, internal resistance, and lifetime) for a little more capacity.


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 20 of them and those are the best AA cells I ever had. I also use them in my triple XM-L Mag. Most of them have around 2600 mAh.


----------



## tatasal (Feb 13, 2012)

*SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

I just saw this in a store. Sanyo Eneloop Harmolattice 2500mAh AA battery. Is this the same as the Sanyo XX Eneloops?
I scanned the Web but haven't found an in-depth review, if there is one..Any information gurus??


----------



## CyberCT (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

Here in the USA, the XX eneloops are twice the price of the regular eneloops. I have interest in the XX eneloops and have for quite some time, but Sanyo brough them to the USA later, after they were released in Europe. If they were close in price to the regular eneloops I would say get them, but since they are double the cost I say no. The best price I could find is $19 for four. I think that's rediculous. 

I ended up buying the Powerex Imedion AA batteries and after extensive testing of my regular eneloops and Imedions (both AA and AAA) I can conclude that the Imedions, while just 25 cents more expensive than an eneloop, are on average 332 mah higher capacity than an eneloop. And with various tests in my high drain Fenix flashlights (like TK41) for instance, the Imedions always come out to lasting between 14% and 15% longer than eneloops on the turbo mode. So the math makes sense and the Imedions still handle high power draw requirements pretty well. See my post #131:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?279092-New-Imedion-2400mah-LSD-AA-Batteries/page5


----------



## OneBigDay (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

Just picked up a 4 pack of these and figured I would test them out. LSD with higher capacity seems the best of both worlds on paper anyway. As far as having less charging cycles, my thinking is that if I charge them once per week I wouldn't use up the 300 cycles for almost 6 years. In reality I doubt I would be charging as frequently as once per week.

My Powerex MH-C9000 charger results

2407 mah
2422 mah
2406 mah
2390 mah

I first ran a discharge cycle, then used the "cycle" feature with a charge rate of 1000 ma and a discharge rate of 500 ma. I did not run a full break in cycle. The final charge cycle ran for about 315 minutes.


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

In europe they cost both 12€ for 4x XX or 4x regular eneloops. So I would be stupid not to get the XX.


----------



## Sigmasailor (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



The_bad_Frag said:


> In europe they cost both 12€ for 4x XX or 4x regular eneloops. So I would be stupid not to get the XX.



In The Netherlands I just bought standard Eneloops for 7,45 (4x); the same in XX would cost 12,75. Not worth it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



The_bad_Frag said:


> In europe they cost both 12€ for 4x XX or 4x regular eneloops. So I would be stupid not to get the XX.



If they're the same price, why not try them out? As the guy posted above, if you only get 300 charges out of them, that's 6 years for $20. Not a lot of scratch to blow and it's not like you just got married and had a kid.

I just picked up 8 Imedion 2400s and 8 GP RyCyCo 2100s, so I'll fiddle with them and see. These two might offer a bit more capacity with LSD properties, but more cycles than the XXs.

The XXs will be my next target after my wallet recovers a little bit.

Two chargers--BC-700/C9000 in 2-3 weeks, 44 AAs, 12 AAAs and three lights later, it's on 'life support'.

Chris


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



ChrisGarrett said:


> If they're the same price, why not try them out?





The_bad_Frag said:


> I have 20 of them and those are the best AA cells I ever had. I also use them in my triple XM-L Mag. Most of them have around 2600 mAh.



edit: ...or did I made a grammar mistake that my statement above could be misunderstood?


----------



## tam17 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



The_bad_Frag said:


> In europe they cost both 12€ for 4x XX or 4x regular eneloops.



Not quite everywhere in Europe. Pricing here (B&M store, distributor) is 18.4EUR for 4*XX's vs. 13.8EUR for 4*1500's. I got a pack of them anyway

After three full discharges in Jetbeam PA40 and three charges in MQR-06 their performance great and I'm satisfied.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



tam17 said:


> Not quite everywhere in Europe.



:thinking:...at least in germany they are the same price when you get them from the cheapest online store.


----------



## Lion251 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



The_bad_Frag said:


> :thinking:...at least in germany they are the same price when you get them from the cheapest online store.


In The Netherlands, I can get them at nkon.nl for € 7,95 / 4 pcs (delivered in storage box), € 13,95 / 4 pcs XX.
Prices drop gradually to € 6,85 / 11,95 when buying larger quantities.
They ship within Europe for very reasonable rates.


----------



## Sigmasailor (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



Lion251 said:


> In The Netherlands, I can get them at nkon.nl for € 7,95 / 4 pcs (delivered in storage box), € 13,95 / 4 pcs XX.
> Prices drop gradually to € 6,85 / 11,95 when buying larger quantities.
> They ship within Europe for very reasonable rates.



He, that's where I got mine; they ship fast to!


----------



## Sigmasailor (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



Lion251 said:


> In The Netherlands, I can get them at nkon.nl for € 7,95 / 4 pcs (delivered in storage box), € 13,95 / 4 pcs XX.
> Prices drop gradually to € 6,85 / 11,95 when buying larger quantities.
> They ship within Europe for very reasonable rates.



He, that's where I got mine; they ship fast to!


----------



## tatasal (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

Here in the Philippines, the Sanyo (Eneloop-powered) harmolattice 2500mAh ( I don't know if this is the same as the XX )
cost about $ 3.70usd


----------



## arjay (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

^
I don't think they are the same. A 4 pack of XX sells for around P650 or about $14.5 here. I

can point you to the seller, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



tam17 said:


> After three full discharges in Jetbeam PA40 and three charges in MQR-06 their performance great and I'm satisfied.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tam




I use them in my pa40 also as they work great in the cold. I got two packs, discharged both, put one pack through the break in on c-9ooo the other pack i charged on the MH 401fs. I then dis- recharged the second pack and got back #"s in the high 2600"s. A couple hit 2690. The pack that had a break in came back in the 2500 range:thinking:. I load the XX"s in my pa40 and its like having 5+ of the 2000 eneloops on board. These are some very robust batts. I love them. 

Keith


----------



## BVH (Feb 29, 2012)

BVH said:


> I have about 180, 1500 Eneloops and I just bought 12 of the XX's specifically for my electric sox - yes, really, electric sox. I get very cold feet. Run time on low went from about 6 hrs to 8 hrs. With the 6 hr run time and my schedule, I had to change to a second set each day. With the XX's, one set a day. So in this case, it was worth the cost.



Interesting test results. 

Device = electric sock - regulated draw on Lo and Hi

Eneloop.........................................................2000, 1500 cycles.....................2500, 500 cycles
3-cell pack hot off charger.......................................4.29......................................4.302
Sags to Voltage on Device Lo - 485 mAh draw.............4.20......................................3.975
Sags to Voltage on Device Hi - 675 mAh draw..............4.17......................................3.845

I had guessed that the XX would hold an initial higher Voltage since I had understood that they are as good as the originals under high Amp draw uses.


----------



## B-52 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



OneBigDay said:


> Just picked up a 4 pack of these and figured I would test them out. LSD with higher capacity seems the best of both worlds on paper anyway. As far as having less charging cycles, my thinking is that if I charge them once per week I wouldn't use up the 300 cycles for almost 6 years. In reality I doubt I would be charging as frequently as once per week.
> 
> My Powerex MH-C9000 charger results
> 
> ...




I just got 2 sets of eneloops 2500mAh XX's to use in my Uniden BCD 396xt i done just a charge @ 1200mA when i first inserted them and watched for a Bit they first showed 1.46 Volts then Dropped to 1.30 then started climbing back up they got a little on the warm side when as they reached Done). I'm going to let them set past the Done for about 2 to 3 then check the Results. I'll post it in a bit.. B-52


----------



## papershredder (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*



OneBigDay said:


> Just picked up a 4 pack of these and figured I would test them out. LSD with higher capacity seems the best of both worlds on paper anyway. As far as having less charging cycles, my thinking is that if I charge them once per week I wouldn't use up the 300 cycles for almost 6 years. In reality I doubt I would be charging as frequently as once per week.
> 
> My Powerex MH-C9000 charger results
> 
> ...



This is consistent with what I'm getting on my C9000's refresh and analyze mode. I've yet to see these batteries reach or go over 2500 mah, including the break-in mode.

I wonder what they mean by 500 cycles? 500 cycles of perfect functionality and then they drop dead? 500 cycles before your typical consumer is dissatisfied with the capacity? 500 cycles before 80% of advertised capacity? of actual capacity? (2400 mah.)


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

Here are some numbers that may prove useful, or at least "interesting"?

Sanyo AA Eneloop Pros:

I have 4 that are rated at 2400 mAh, and measured out to be 2448 mAh on average.
I have 8 that are rated at 2450 mAh, and measured out to be 2431 mAh on average.

Panasonic AA Eneloop Pros:

I have 8 that are rated at 2450 mAh, and measured out to be 2464 mAh on average.

Sanyo AAA Eneloop Pros:

I have 27 that are rated at 900 mAh, and measured out to be 914 mAh on average.
[I "lost" one of these when I gave away my keychain light, on the condition that I get my Eneloop battery back. Still haven't seen it... ]

Panasonic AAA Eneloop Pros

I have 20 that are rated at 900 mAh, and measured out to be 932 mAh on average.

The above cells were all purchased here in Japan, during the past 4-5 months. When they were brand new I conducted a "BREAK-IN," a "DISCHARGE," and a "REFRESH/ANALYZE" in sequence on a Maha C900 to determine their "actual" capacity. (The capacities from the final "REFRESH/ANALYZE" cycle are the numbers that I used in the above averages.)

Superficially, it looks like the new Panasonics may be slightly "better" than the Sanyos... (at least as far as Maha measured capacities go).


----------



## markr6 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SANYO ENELOOP HARMOLATTICE HR 3U25HM 2500mAh*

Just like the first time, my XXs got pretty hot and held around 1.44v with no termination in sight during my last charge. They were on for nearly 4 hours at 700mA, so I pulled them off. I don't really like these and I'm probably just cooking their life away. No issues with the normal Eneloops.


----------



## celticexplorer (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed and extensive information, although there is one thing I'm trying to resolve and can't find the right information' so.....I'm appealing to anyone who can answer my question, I have SANYO XX 2500mA and just recently purchased Panasonic Pro 2450mA, my question is, can I mix these batteries in the one device and more importantly can I mix these batteries in a charger, I'm using the Maha 8 cell 1A per cell charger


----------



## onthebeam (Aug 28, 2015)

celticexplorer said:


> Thanks for the detailed and extensive information, although there is one thing I'm trying to resolve and can't find the right information' so.....I'm appealing to anyone who can answer my question, I have SANYO XX 2500mA and just recently purchased Panasonic Pro 2450mA, my question is, can I mix these batteries in the one device and more importantly can I mix these batteries in a charger, I'm using the Maha 8 cell 1A per cell charger



Yes, as long as a charger can charge each cell independently, ideally.As far as mixing in same device, all matching and don't mix is the ni-mh consencus.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 16, 2016)

In May 2014 I purchased two four packs of Eneloop XX cells from Dell.

These have been used on a regular basis for the last 2 years in Garmin handheld GPS devices.
The cells have probably seen about 60 cycles over the 2 years.

Over the last two weekends I discharged them and then performed a Break-in on my Maha C-9000 charger (cells are normally charged with a Maha C800S charger at 1A).

I was surprised to see that all 8 cells showed capacities in the low to mid 2300 mAh range. I was expecting them all to be above the 2400 mAh range.


----------



## Liber8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Black Rose said:


> In May 2014 I purchased two four packs of Eneloop XX cells from Dell.
> 
> These have been used on a regular basis for the last 2 years in Garmin handheld GPS devices.
> The cells have probably seen about 60 cycles over the 2 years.
> ...



Aren't these basically Eneloop Pros rated at 500 cycles under perfect laboratory conditions? I wonder if anyone has tested the cycles on these using real world conditions. If it's something like half, 250 cycles, then you would already be nearly a 1/4 a way into their lifespan, so to speak. I think that Li Engineer guy posted a review on Amazon about Eneloop pros and how they are not worth it. Something about after only 200 or so cycles they would be worse than regular Eneloops after 200 cycles. And that was assuming the 500 cycles relates to real world use which would be highly optimistic.


----------

